# Attaching Michigan Stinger Spoons



## leonm6246 (May 2, 2009)

I have researched attaching Stingers to the line. I used Stingers on Erie this past year for the first time just guessing what to do. Was successful by luck only, I feel . Question is when hooking up to leader line behind Jet Divers , should I use a snap with a swivel or no swivel
at the spoon ? Are Michigan Stingers meant to spin or flash side to side ? Am recovering from an operation and I thought I could be getting some rigging done.
Thanks for anyone's help.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Here is what I do. I make my leader the length of my rod. One end get a snap. The other end gets a snap swivel. If I'm running small cranks behind my true trips or dipsy, the snap goes on the lure. If I'm running a spoon or worm harness, the snap swivel goes onto the lure.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## leonm6246 (May 2, 2009)

Misdirection said:


> Here is what I do. I make my leader the length of my rod. One end get a snap. The other end gets a snap swivel. If I'm running small cranks behind my true trips or dipsy, the snap goes on the lure. If I'm running a spoon or worm harness, the snap swivel goes onto the lure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## leonm6246 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. Last spring I unknowingly rigged up as you suggested but was purely accidental. I had not gotten advice on it
other than reading fishing reports. 
Does anyone tip Stingers with live bait? Thanks


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I use lite bite divers and use a 6' or 7' leader with a swivel at both ends. never used anything on my spoons. the spoons don't go side to side or spin but flutter around. I run my spoons around 2.8 to 3.0 mph.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

leonm6246 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Last spring I unknowingly rigged up as you suggested but was purely accidental. I had not gotten advice on it
> other than reading fishing reports.
> Does anyone tip Stingers with live bait? Thanks


I only tip spoons with small piece of worm when the it's a tough bite. Haven't had to do that the last couple of years, fishing has been outstanding. 

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

we find that there is better action and less tangles with the spoon when running only a snap at the spoon. i use a Duolock Snap as they are very light weight and do not affect the action of the spoon. https://www.jannsnetcraft.com/interlocking-duolock-snaps/ spoon leaders get a big loop on one end that will attach to the snap swivel left on the trutrip diver (better than jet) and the Duolock Snap on the other end. same leader setup if spoon is to go behind a dipsy.

stick bait leaders are rigged with a snap-swivel to attach to the stick instead of the Duolock Snap. they have nothing on the other end because if tied directly to mainline braid or steel, there is a very tiny swivel on the main line that is small enough to fit through the rod eyelets. we tie the leader directly to this line and thus can reel a stick directly to the rod tip. leaders for stickbaits going on a dipsy still have the snap-swivel but the other end gets a loop as this will attach to the snap-swivel left on the dipsy.


----------



## leonm6246 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for tips . I’m an old guy but still wants to learn. Everyone’s help is appreciated.


----------

